# Seed Pod or What.?



## Flyinghigh (Jun 29, 2009)

There round and they have juice in the middle and as u can see there only one and I think this is a seed pod and Not hermies.

I had taken my BIG plant from outside and moved it in with out any Problems with Bugs and all, But I think i made a hermie by Digging and moving.. 

I been watching this for a few days and I do have one on each bud sight or so on most of the plants.
I believe White Flys had done all this alone while flying back and fourth.

So what is it.?  They have white Pistol signs of Female..


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 29, 2009)

have you a picture of it ?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 29, 2009)

its a gohst:giggle:  I cant see anything:stoned:


----------



## viper (Jun 29, 2009)

i dont see the pic


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 29, 2009)

:rofl:  forgot the pic  *Flyhigh*


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 29, 2009)

LOL I thought I posted the pix and it didn't dawn on me..
Sorry


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 29, 2009)

ive had one of those well it looked simalar ,,it didnt have any pollen in ,,and the lady flowered just fine ....but i still carnt tell ya what it is :rofl: 
swollen calayx maybe :ignore:


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 29, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> ive had one of those well it looked simalar ,,it didnt have any pollen in ,,and the lady flowered just fine ....but i still carnt tell ya what it is :rofl:
> swollen calayx maybe :ignore:


 
Swollen Calayx that kinda hard and is juicey.  I do have them on my other plants and I am thinking more like maybe seeds pods..
Have to wait to see and that what I am doing Watching


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 29, 2009)

Yup, swollen calyx.

Nothing to worry about, they fill with resin, it is an empty pod where the seed would have grown.

These are a bonus 

eace:


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 29, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Yup, swollen calyx.
> 
> Nothing to worry about, they fill with resin, it is an empty pod where the seed would have grown.
> 
> ...


 
kinda scary at first, so why does this happen.?
I am 3 weeks into flowering..I got 6 of these baby girls with these pods on them.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 29, 2009)

Some strains throw these out right form the gate. Like Hippy said, nothing to worry about.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 29, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Some strains throw these out right form the gate. Like Hippy said, nothing to worry about.


 
Thanks but would this be on all my plants like I am seeing..
I like Swollen Calayx that has Lots of resin clans.


----------



## BBFan (Jun 29, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Yup, swollen calyx.
> 
> Nothing to worry about, they fill with resin, it is an empty pod where the seed would have grown.
> 
> ...


 
HIE- Are you sure they fill with resin?  Isn't it just some kind of sap?


----------



## DirtySouth (Jun 29, 2009)

As long as the hairs on your girls do not start to amber then turn a redish color 2 soon.This would mean your girls where pollonated and those swollen caylexs are infact seed pods.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 29, 2009)

BBFan said:
			
		

> HIE- Are you sure they fill with resin? Isn't it just some kind of sap?


 


> The calyxes first appear as single, thin, tubular, green sheaths surrounding an ovule at the basal attached end with a pair of thin white, yellowish green, or purple pistils attached to the ovule and protruding from the tip fold of the calyx. As the flower begins to age and mature, the pistils grow longer and the calyx enlarges slightly to its full length. Next, the calyx begins to swell as resin secretion increases, and the pistils reach their peak of reproductive ripeness. From this point on, the pistils begin to swell and darken slightly, and the tips may begin to curl and turn reddish brown. At this stage the pistillate flower is past its reproductive peak, and it is not likely that it will produce a viable seed if pollinated. Without pollination the calyx begins to swell almost as if it had been fertilized and resin secretion reaches a peak. The pistils eventually wither and turn a reddish or orange brown. By this time, the swollen calyx has accumulated an incredible layer of resin, but secretion has slowed and few fresh terpenes and cannabinoids are being produced. Falling pistils mark the end of the developmental cycle of the individual pistillate calyx. The resins turn opaque and the calyx begins to die.


 
Source :- hXXp://www.mellowgold.com/grow/mjbotany-removed/marijuanabotany4.html


----------



## DirtySouth (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I know what just happened 2 me


----------



## GMT (Jun 29, 2009)

Looks to me like a pre-flower thats swelling, like the rest of them say it's normal enough.

When you think about it it makes sense pre- flowers are always the first to show so most likely they will be the first to swell.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 29, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> As long as the hairs on your girls do not start to amber then turn a redish color 2 soon.This would mean your girls where pollonated and those swollen caylexs are infact seed pods.


 

SSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.... Please..! 

White Pistal hair are turnning Redish and 1 seed per pod.
I am already thinking that there going to be seeds, like I had on my N.L. when I pollenated her..  That what it looks like seed Pods...
Time will tell, But I can say that I pulled a Fat one offf and it hard and juicey and has a Sweet taste to it when I ate it...


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 12, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Yup, swollen calyx.
> Nothing to worry about, they fill with resin, it is an empty pod where the seed would have grown.
> These are a bonus
> eace:


 
Yep they where seed pods that I have and not a swollen Calyx and blame that on the white flys that spread the pollen around plus the air movement.

But hay here a updated pix and they r getting close,  as u can see in the pix..
The one plant that almost ready is in the back and here a close up of the buds.
Still playing with the camera..


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 12, 2009)

She looks beautiful 

eace:


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 12, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> She looks beautiful
> 
> eace:


 

Thanks took alot of hard work and back breaking to get this far.:hubba:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Sep 12, 2009)

FH sorry to hear about the seeds. couple ?'s for ya. what kinda sativas are they & are they pollenated w/ same strain? or NL pollen?


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 12, 2009)

:yeahthat: :woohoo: :aok:


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 13, 2009)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> FH sorry to hear about the seeds. couple ?'s for ya. what kinda sativas are they & are they pollenated w/ same strain? or NL pollen?


 
Suppose to be Northern lights & Purple haze strain, but I had a plant (mexican weed) outside that was showing her sex and the wife Blew a fuse, so I dug it up and moved it inside and as a month goes by I was really excited as the buds was forming and then I took off for the week end and come home to find a hermie and with all the white flys flying that Not wanting to be stuck to those fly strip had pollentated my other plants and this is what I believe.
Maybe the fan but the fan not really blowing on the plants but that another possiablity.
Any air movement can cause pollen to spread.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Sep 14, 2009)

bummer. guess u wont do that again...lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 14, 2009)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Suppose to be Northern lights & Purple haze strain, but I had a plant (mexican weed) outside that was showing her sex and the wife Blew a fuse, so I dug it up and moved it inside and as a month goes by I was really excited as the buds was forming and then I took off for the week end and come home to find a hermie and with all the white flys flying that Not wanting to be stuck to those fly strip had pollentated my other plants and this is what I believe.
> Maybe the fan but the fan not really blowing on the plants but that another possiablity.
> Any air movement can cause pollen to spread.



So your girls were pollinated by a mexican weed hermie ?  Bummer...


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 15, 2009)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> bummer. guess u wont do that again...lol



No I sure won't do that again and for those seeds,? They make a good garden at the cop shop Flower Garden:hubba:


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 15, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> So your girls were pollinated by a mexican weed hermie ?  Bummer...




yea and the sad part was that my girls was pollenated way to early.
Try again on the next round to make sure No hermie settle in there..

Taste ok and decent High..


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Sep 16, 2009)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> No I sure won't do that again and for those seeds,? They make a good garden at the cop shop Flower Garden:hubba:


 
i like your generous attitude


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 17, 2009)

Life would be a Better Place if we Had Prettier Flowers around town..


----------



## AsianSky (Sep 17, 2009)

> No I sure won't do that again and for those seeds,? They make a good garden at the cop shop Flower Garden


 
Nice  ! Spread the love around !!

Sorry to hear about the hermie pollenated your girls . The ladies gonna put their power into them seeds now , gonna be weak smoke , but all good . Another reason to destroyed all hermies !!


----------

